

Visual studio for Linux - JupiterMoon
https://code.visualstudio.com/Download

======
duncanawoods
This is "Visual Studio Code", the Atom-like text editor. Visual Studio itself
remains unavailable on Linux\OSX.

------
JupiterMoon
I never thought I'd see the day. Good stuff Microsoft.

